# mangled video in Firefox (mplayer with WMV stream)



## Borophyll (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Playback of a particular WMV stream doesn't seem to work correctly in Firefox.  I am using the mplayer plugins.  The link is http://home.att.net/~cherokee68/wmvtest2.html.  The video plays, but it looks like everything has been put into a blender.  The first couple of seconds play fine, but then it seems almost like it is leaving frames on the screen without erasing, because the current scene plays over a previous frame. I also have the same problem under Linux. 

The video is fine, playing it on Windows works.  Playback of an embedded WMV file (as opposed to stream) works on FreeBSD.

Does anyone else have the same problems?  

OS: FreeBSD 7.2
Firefox: 3.5.2
Mplayer plugin: 3.55


regards,B


----------

